

Show HN: Summarize webpages in seconds (inside the browser) - tdr
https://www.keenskim.com
KeenSkim creates a highlighted summary of webpages directly in your browser, via a small bookmarklet (Firefox / Chrome / Safari). Also work for RSS feeds.<p>Works in 2-3 seconds but saves several minutes. It helps saving time and learning more.<p>Time is money... Knowledge is power... Get them both and build your empire!<p>*this is still an alpha version.
======
timotei
At last something promising that will help me unclutter the "read it later"
webpages I bookmarked and wanted to read for ages but didn't have time to read
them.

~~~
tdr
Yeah, that one of the "solutions" to the "information overload/exhaustion"
problem we're solving.

Thing is the "read it later" approach doesn't really solves your main problem
(getting the facts fast).

------
rzh
Impressed by the bookmarklet. How does the summarizer work? Is the Gremlin
technology patented? :)

~~~
tdr
Well, web startups don't work that way.

The workflow is:

    
    
        listens for news-highlighting requests
    
        gets each and every webpage/feed
    
        detects the main content
    
        processes the content and pinpoints the relevant sentences from each news article
    
        creates a new enhanced webpage/feed containing the color-highlighted relevant bits
    
        sends the results to your browser (webpages) or gives them to your RSS Reader
    

The hard-lifting is done by a semantic component built in-house.

------
pati7i
That is great, I couldn't wait to have something like that!!!

